# Bug Out Dogs!



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

[youtubey4fcnji]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsd6jpPA1R0[/youtubey4fcnji]


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Too cute, gotta love doggies


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

Excellent food source if needed...LOL


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

thumb down plissken!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

HAHA! Ok, yes and no on that one. I guess topics will be like this when more folks start getting on here. Scary, but its what people think of.


----------



## WildBear (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice. Good idea for security also!


----------



## ROTAC (Mar 28, 2012)

I got a couple of lurchers and terriers the will catch deer and smaller game.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a sight hound for small game. As soon as we get the off grid property I'll be getting an Am-staff and a dogue de bordeaux for security and work. I've worked with both breeds extensively and they'll suit our needs great. Good to see that people recognize the incredible usefulness of dogs in a WTSHTF situation, other than as a dietary supplement. Science tells us that even primitive man was smart enough to use the canine as a tool rather than eating it.


----------



## Dropy (Apr 18, 2012)

I am 100% for dogs in ANY situation. And not for a food source either. They bring security and comfort to you and yours during a VERY stressful time. They also have dog packs that you can strap on them to help them carry stuff. You can also rig up a sled (for winter transport) and even a wheeled cart that some breeds can pull for you.

Dogs have been used in this way for over a thousand years. In Alaska they have competitions of dogs that can pull the heaviest sled. This can a LOT of weight (think nearly a thousand pounds.). Most people underestimate dogs because they are not well versed in what the different breeds can do.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

You're absolutely right. The performance per pound is so much greater with dogs. Those packs are great. Just ordered some. Walmart has arctic boots too and all weather paw treatment that protects their paws. Multi-purpose is a must in any survival tool. Dogs certainly encompass that quality. My hound dog daisy is being trained to retrieve, hunt small game, and carry full pack plus a water belt and a small pack that will carry our cat. If we have to bug out on foot and or hunt she'll be an extraordinary tool. Not to mention the effective way she protects our family.


----------

